# Watching games on RTE.ie outside Ireland



## Rebelman

Hi,
   Is there a way that someone outside Ireland can watch the Gaelic games shown live on RTE.ie. I know that the site checks the IP address of the laptop and will block access if it is not in Ireland - is it possible to use some site/software to get around this?

I have a TV licence so surley I should be able to watch the games no matter where I am  

Thanks in advance,

Rebelman


----------



## Jimmy Mook

Apologies for being a bore but you need a TV license whether you watch or RTE or not.


----------



## Rebelman

Thanks Jimmy - I know that, but I just thought that I'd put it in incase people say that someone abroad would not have a tv licence and hence are not entitled to watch the GAA matches.

So - any suggestions anyone or places I can find out more info?


----------



## qingdao

Had similar probelms when i was abroad and didnt get solution myself...

but..you could get someone with a webcam to start a video conversation with you on skype or msn and point the camera at their TV. prob need to be a good webcam to be anyway watchable..but it is one option.


----------



## Jimmy Mook

I could be wrong but the only way I can see a work around is to sign up to an Irish ISP but not sure if that is possible outside of ROI?


----------



## bankrupt

It should be possible if you can find a proxy set up in Ireland.  Google should turn up a few.


----------



## Rebelman

Thanks for all the suggestions - bankrupt any chance you have a bit more info? Not really sure what you mean!


----------



## coogeebear

Try Setanta sports, they show GAA, Rugby etc I veiwed the 6 nations live over internet (at a cost though) but it may solve your problem.


----------



## Thedoc

Rebelman,
Tried to watch a GAA match at the weekend too overseas on my pc, only to find that the service was restricted to the "island of Ireland" A bit of cheek in my opinion. They say it's to do with copyright. I thought webcasts were to facilitate viewers and ex-pats abroad who didn't have access any otherway. So someone on a pc in Cork or Donegal can watch their football or hurling on the net but an ex-pat abroad can't? Crazy waste of tax payers and license fee. 

As regards needing a tv license to watch, I'm not aware of that requirement (I'm open to correction!) Also, N. Ireland residents pay nothing to RTE yet they can access the service.

Using a proxy host did occur to me at the time, as I've used them in the past. You would need an Irish proxy host as Bankrupt pointed out. It's easy to set up and it basically "masks" your pc's real IP address with the hosts one,thereby fooling RTE's servers into thinking your pc is logged on in Ireland rather than abroad.


----------



## Rebelman

Bear - I was hoping to not have to pay for the service but as you point out I may have to look at Setanta.

Doc - I know that a couple of years ago that when RTE were showing GAA matches they were not shown on the Sky platform - as you say probably some copyright laws - not sure if this is still the case. Similarily when Today FM commentate on the English Soccer they cannot stream it on the web.

Any chance anyone has more info on the proxy host - ie links on where I can read up on it - is there a fee to use one?

Many Thanks.


----------



## Ballyman

I too would like some info on a proxy host. Maybe someone could pm me the link to one if it's not allowed to be posted here??


----------



## Pique318

Try Sopcast....they show Soccer online from places like Fox/ScandanavianTV etc but not sure if they do GAA ?


----------



## woods

There is a piece of hardware called a Slingshot that will do what you require.


----------



## M32

If you have broadband then there are a few links around that enable you to watch an RTE webcast regardless of where you are in the world. 

Send me a PM and I'll try and dig them up for you.


----------



## car

how to [broken link removed]
 think these are the links

*RTE 1*
For Windows Media Player
mms://89.207.56.17/wmtencoder/rte1-450.wmv
For Real Player
rtsp://89.207.56.45/broadcast/rte1-450.rm
rtsp://89.207.56.17/broadcast/rte1-450.rm
rtsp://89.207.56.45:554/broadcast/rte1-450.rm
rtsp://89.207.56.17:554/broadcast/rte1-450.rm

*RTE 2*
For Windows Media Player
mms://89.207.56.18/wmtencoder/rte2-450.wmv
For RealPlayer
rtsp://89.207.56.18/broadcast/rte2-450.rm
rtsp://89.207.56.46/broadcast/rte2-450.rm
rtsp://89.207.56.18:554/broadcast/rte2-450.rm
rtsp://89.207.56.46:554/broadcast/rte2-450.rm

                                                                           Offline


----------



## NEWTON

About the copywrite issue it is because setanta bought the international rights to the GAA. RTE was breaching the law allowing the web cast to be viewed outside Ireland. 

But Screw that thats rte problem!! if there is a way around it fire ahead!!


----------



## catweazle

I was amazed on my holidays this year how many sports bars were offering the gaelic games on tv! Its wasnt setanta at all but the live webcasts, they were not bad to be honest

1. Sound quality good
2. Rte commentators (maybe not so good)
3. Match analysis at half time
4. It fairly well kept up with play
5. You are better off watching football on it, tough going trying to see the sliotar with the reception on offer.

All in all I was impressed with the service, better than I expected!


----------



## woods

My friend in the US has a slingshot attached to one of her parents TVs in Ireland and she can change the channel on their tv from anywhere in the world and watch what she wants on her pc but I do not know if she can feed it to another tv set.


----------



## max

Just tried those links now and none of them seem to work


----------



## FSL

Anybody know of any pubs in Marseille where gaa is shown?


----------



## mantis1234

Hi 
Im living in France and trying to get access to the RTE live streaming. The links posted here, work from time to time for a few minutes, then the link just freezes. Is there any other way of accessing this stream from aborad? I have been looking for an irish proxy, but have not had any luck! 
thanks for your help!


----------



## sfag

Orb will do what slingshot does for nothing - apart for the price of a tv card & a pc of course.


----------



## romahony

i presume you mean slingbox. I have one and they are great.


----------



## mikeoscar

I'm using a VPN account from www.overplay.net to watch RTE.ie whilst i'm living in Dubai, it actually works really well, very impressed.


----------



## additional

This sounds very interesting, however, visiting their website, the company provides no contact details or details about the company. I would be cautious before handing over $9.95 per month. Anyone else have good/bad experience using this service?


----------



## mikeoscar

I don't know about the contact details, I never checked on them before I ordered, they have a ticketing system for contacting support.  I did actually have a problem with one of their US servers not allowing me to connect after i signed up.  Apparently it was a 'replication delay' or something, seems fine now, but the reply to the ticket was within 20mins, so that was fairly good.


----------



## Oisin

I'm also living abroad and looking for a way to watch rte. Overplay seems like a good way but I would like to hear from some more people that used it. Mikeoscar, I was wondering if you're running or affiliated with the site? I was looking for some info and found a post (presumably from you) on a webhosting site:


----------



## jmurphy

I have been using telefis.com it's a proxy service. been on there for about 6 months now no problems loooking forward to days game


----------



## rootuid

[broken link removed] is another alternative. About 5 euro per month.


----------



## additional

rootuid said:


> [broken link removed] is another alternative. About 5 euro per month.




Not really, the link only brings you to overplay.net?


----------

